# Homemade chainsaw mill



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Thought I would post pics of my chainsaw mill while doing a little work with it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good? 
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. Wouldn't mind seeing a video of this bad boy in action.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I built this mill about 8 years ago. The bar was on a McCulloch Bear Timber chainsaw. The chain spacing for the McCulloch and the Stihl were the same. Where the bar mounted to the Stihl saw, I had to grind the bolt slot bigger. The exhaust fumes were burning my eyes and I was breathing in the saw exhaust while sawing, so I set up the fan to blow them away from me. This helped alot. It is slow going with this mill. It has the old ripping chain, but I am going to get a new regular crosscut chain and try that. The bar measures 27 inches in the saw and gives me 20 inches of cutting between the mounting bolts. The cut wood you see is for bowl blanks for my dad. I have several more smaller logs that he wants me to cut into 1 1/4 inch thickness for him to build projects with. I am looking into getting a bandsaw mill. I have tons of oak trees on the ground needing to be cut into lumber. Sorry, but I want be able to do a video.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

nice mill


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good Travico! I like the "dust collection" mod as well. What are you sawing?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are cedar logs cut from a cousin's house.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool. Is that similar to the Alaskan mill design?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, it is close to the Alaskan mill design. I looked at many pictures of different ones before I built it.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Gotta file this one for the future. Thanks for posting


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That looks pretty cool. Wouldn't mind seeing a video of this bad boy in action.


That make two of us.


----------

